# Don't know where this goes



## divealso (Jan 29, 2009)

Being new to this site, I've looked around and seen several great looking tank pictures. I have not seen anything here that gives examples of settings on getting these great pictures. ex. iso, f-stop, etc. I would love to put some pictures out there, but everything looks blurry. 
Thanks


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

What kind of camera do you have, PNS or DSL and make and model


----------

